# Completely off Topic



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Has anyone else been paying any attention at all to Alice the giraffe who is due to give birth at any moment? Being that I'm stuck at a desk behind lots of computer screens for days/hours at a time, I've become addicted to watching this giraffe cam of Alice. I know, I know, I'm a little special, but baby giraffes are so stinkin' cute that I want to see it be born! This is my last night at work until Friday (which is a day shift so no giraffe watching for me) so I'm hoping she has the baby tonight so I can see. She was due mid-February and apparently giraffes hide their labor very well so predators don't prey on their babies. From what I've read, we won't know she's in active labor until we see hooves, which come out first. Bring on the hooves tonight April!

:love2:


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Somewhat! I've been mostly giggling at those who are waiting for the calf to drop, and posting every morning in frustration that she's not gone into labor yet. LOL


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Some of the people watching are crazy! I was reading some of the live chat tonight when it was open on the youtube site and these people have some issues talking about how their life revolves around April and how much they love her. Don't get me wrong, I love watching her when I'm working nights and would love to see her give birth, but I can't say that I check in much when I'm not at work stuck sitting behind computers! Still no baby but at least I have the next three nights after tonight to watch.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

wow. yeah, that's a little bit crazy. Some people need to get a life!! Or a real baby... or a goldfish. LOL


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I definitely wouldn't recommend a real baby for most of these people! But April still hasn't had her calf! It's funny I have everyone at work, even those making fun of me, checking in on her status now. Vets and keepers do confirm we are making progress and it should be soon. I'm not sure what I'm going to occupy myself with for background once she does have this baby. :roll:


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL.. any luck yet?


----------

